# Need ideas for a breakfast bar area



## mikereno1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Doing some remodeling and we are looking to put a breakfast bar onto a half wall that separates the kitchen from the living area. We have pergo wood floors in the kitchen and our hardwood floors which we just found are getting refinished now throughout the house. 

Here is a pic of the area when we first moved in. i dont have a more recent one for some reason. 











Like I said we have wood pergo in the near area and oak wood floors on the far side. The weird beams have been removed and two pendant lights are going down from the ceiling. 

So, not sure what type of material to use for the breakfast bar. Originally we were thinking butcher block, but we're thinking that would be to much wood. What are some other options that we can do here? The half wall id 60" long. Help


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Marble or granite??


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

This is very close to the kitchen countertop.. it really should be done with the same materials.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Good point, Bob. Looks like tile from that bit of the corner showing in the pic........


----------



## mikereno1 (Feb 19, 2009)

THe counters were there when we moved in and though we have some of the tile left over there isnt any of the bullnose/edge pieces and we havent been able to find it anywhere. I was thinking maybe that thin granite that they do to cap/remodel some kitchen counters as it wouldnt be that heavy


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Or replace the tile cap on the other counters and add a wood edge to match the other trim which will tie everything together nicely.


----------



## mikereno1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Redoing the tile cap for the whole counter area is a little more than I want to do. Here is a picture of the counter/backsplash area so you can get a sense of the colors.




I took a couple shots this morning when checking out the wood floors. Kitchen isnt usually this messy, all our furniture is in the garage and kitchen for now. 



















I was thinking maybe some tan granite from granite transformation or one of those places that cut the thin pieces to save on weight. 

How deep should a bar be?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

bar width depends on area available and what you want to do with it. Could be from 12" - 48". Anything with more than 11" of overhang will need steel angle braces for support. If you can't match the edge, do not try to match the top either. When they are not to be the same they must compliment each other. Now we are back to marble which could be used as an accent or some of the new formica which offers a lot of color and design choice. Even a custom top made from oak to match the floor may look good. Now this depends on your budget and taste.


----------

